# Best place to drill through firewall



## Guest (Aug 19, 2002)

I need to run a 4 guage wire from the battery to the trunk for an amp, but because the sentra is quite compact, I can't find a good place to drill through the firewall. 

Would anyone be kind enough to show a picture of the spot where they ran their cable, both in the engine compartment and where it can out at on the inside?

Or at the minimum a good picture with a circle or an X where I should drill?


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

I have a 95 sentra and automatic and where the clutch would be there was a cutout already made. I drilled right there perfect. Then added grommet and silicone sealant to the hole to prevent leaks. 

If you have standard...not sure.

Also I have heard from someone i think wes that you can run it along the stock wire channel but it involves removing the plastic wheel well guard and running it through there. I havent tried this way though.

Hope this helps


----------



## AlphaSpeed (Jun 23, 2002)

There is a piece of rubber on the far left side on the engine bay that if you tape the wire to a hanger and poke through it then it will come out on the passanger side by the A/C


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Make sure your careful not to drill into the a/c evaporator or the heater core. A friend of mine drilled into his heater core. Big mistake.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2002)

I AGREE THIS AC EVAPORATER LOCATION IS THE BEST PLACE TO RUN THE LINES THROUGH...


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2002)

Thanks for the adivce guys, I'm off to poke through that rubber... hopefully the 4 guage wire will go through there just fine... if not, I'll just try drilling where the clutch would be on a manny


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2002)

AlphaSpeed said:


> *There is a piece of rubber on the far left side on the engine bay that if you tape the wire to a hanger and poke through it then it will come out on the passanger side by the A/C *




Thats the same location i used for all my wireing, (amp,lights,tach,low glow wire's) they all fit


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

I drilled to the left of my steering column. Be careful of the break lines.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Usedsame location as Alphaspeed. My 2 gauge fits through there fine w/ no problems.


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

Take off your driver side fender it will show you a lot! i did this just to see if i could find the grommit thats on the upper left hand corner underneath the Driver dash. The cable runs great once you do this and then come down the plastic by the door then back to the trunk. It takes a little bit of time but its worth it!


----------



## mbquart1 (Jul 11, 2002)

Run 1/2" seal tight flex conduit and go under the car.Keeps the wire out from under the carpet so you dont have to worrie about the carpet not laying flat..There are plenty of plugs in the trunk to go through to get in so you dont have to drill a hole. the wire is better protected than under the carpet also..


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

follow the factory wiring harness that goes over the the drivers side wheel well. by far the most professional way to do it! and easiest!

check this old article by Mike Young:

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/september00/wire.shtml


----------

